# Start stimms 5th feb anyone else on board



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

About to begin my 2nd attempt at icsi with origin. On anatagonist protocol. Taking northisterone at the mo & am due to start stimms 5th feb all being well. Anyone else on the rollercoaster during feb?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i start on the 4th feb maria.

mon over to the feb/march/april cycling thread, there's a few of us on there.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

have done Emma thanx xx


----------

